

Feedback on landing page nevermiss.it - vkkan
http://www.nevermiss.it

======
jonnyscholes
I like the idea, and the general construct looks good and the picture works
well. But there are too many fonts in the text area [the white one is
especially eye bleed worthy]. And the wording is a bit hard to get around. It
should be _really_ easy to read - i shouldnt have to put commas in and change
the tense of a word for it to make sense... Also i feel the whole page is a
bit dull, either the text box needs brightening up or the background image.
Interesting service idea, i look forward to seeing where it goes!

~~~
vkkan
I will try to fix it as soon as I can and will let you know

------
Mz
Current copy on the page:

\----

 _NEVER MISS ANYTHINGS LIKE EVENTS/BIRTHDAY OF YOUR FRIENDS/UTILITY BILL DUE
DATES /ETC

In our busy day to day activities we forgot so many things which will make us
some time mad, like missing to wish close friend's birthday or forgot to pay
your utility bills or no time to revisit your yearly goals you set...

We don't remember dates we Remember moments..

Our app is currently undergoing development. Sign up now to be notified of our
launch!_

\----

Suggested edits (Not saying it's perfect -- I'm not being paid for this and
it's a lazy Saturday morning, not together enough to do real writing, like for
my own websites, but I think I can do better than the above):

\----

 _Never Miss Anything Again, Like Events, Birthdays, or Paying Bills on Time.

In our busy day to day lives, it can be hard to keep up with everything, like
a friend's or loved one's birthday, paying utility bills on time, and
revisiting our list of long-term goals to make sure our lives are on track.

Never Miss It remembers dates for you so you never again will miss a Moment.

Our app is currently under development. Sign up now for ongoing updates!_

\----

Best of luck with this.

~~~
vkkan
Thanks for helping me out to get right text

~~~
Mz
You are welcome.

PS: The green text is very hard to read. You might want to either darken it or
brighten it.

Best of luck.

